# Has anyone tried this? (money rock island to scorpion/tarantula island)



## Megaroni (May 15, 2020)

About 20 minutes ago I got money rock island for the first time and realized how easy it would be to fill the island with holes to make a makeshift scorpion/tarantula island (there are tons of tutorials on Youtube of people doing this, but I've never seen it done on money rock island). I'm currently on the island and I've dug everything up (except for some areas to jump so I can get around) but I've kept the middle island clear. So far I've caught one bug for the first time, but warf roaches and water bugs are slowing me down. Will update this if I end up finding scorpions or anything else that's noteworthy.

Has anyone done this before? If so, did it work?

update: within 13 minutes of posting this I found 4 scorpions!!


----------



## Lokidoki (May 15, 2020)

I think bamboo island is your best substitute for no river spawns. I have yet to find the scor/tara island or hybrids since release o-o

I really miss the scuffle sound they make >o<


----------



## xxcodexx (May 15, 2020)

i do that all the time *turning normal islands into scorpion/tarantula islands*. is the money rock island the one with two levels? because theres one island that has two levels that spawns an insane amount of water bugs on it within seconds. you can fill your inventory of them in ten minutes. i havent yet tried to get scorpions on that because the waterbugs are just insane. what youre doing is 100% right though; it works best if theres only one level; but you can do it with two.
lokidoki is right, bamboo island is the best for this.


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2020)

If I remember correctly, I did try to use the money rock island as a tarantula island and none spawned. I don't really remember many bugs spawning in general other than the original pill bugs and centipedes. Hope you have better luck than I did, but I'm not even sure if you can make that island into a tarantula or scorpion island!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 15, 2020)

By looking at the datamined info for the islands, only the rock related bugs can spawn. Sorry.


----------



## Megaroni (May 15, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> By looking at the datamined info for the islands, only the rock related bugs can spawn. Sorry.


I've recently been told that there are 2 types of money rock islands, one with two levels and one with one. I got the one with one level and so far I've trapped 4 scorpions since I've posted this (13 minutes ago). I'm curious as to how this is possible if the datamines said it wasn't. Are they different for both of the islands? Haha I'm just really interested in the logistics of this.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 15, 2020)

I got my first three scorpions on a flat money rock island.


----------



## amyahh (May 15, 2020)

I've actually used bamboo island to use it as a tarantula/scorpion island. it takes FOREVER though to actually take up your whole storage if that's what you've aimed for. the igb in return is worth it, but I can't tell you how many times I've gotten frustrated because a tarantula has spawned out of nowhere & I failed to catch it lol


----------



## Le Ham (May 15, 2020)

I tried doing it with a money rock island and went home with a pocket full of tiger beetles, water bugs and mole crickets. No scorpions in sight.


----------



## xxcodexx (May 19, 2020)

megatron: ive noticed that sometimes *once youve cleared the island* you have to wait about 15-20 minutes before the first scorpion/tarantula shows up. ive almost given up on it sometimes. amyahhs' right about the time its going to take. 
ive found out that you have to 'clear' the island of all other bugs; and on bamboo island specifically you have to remove the flower stalks as well *they attract tiger beetles*. after youve cleared the area of insects, do it again LOL *the wharf roaches especially*. once youve done that just wait in a corner somewhere for 10-15 seconds. once youve caught a few of them the game will spawn them quicker and you wont have to mosey around as much.

megantron: datamine *sigh*
islands change. mine quit producing flowers *i think i had too many of them on my island* and my friends island quit giving them recipes *and all of my recipes are duplicates now too*.

and still no side table recipe LOL


----------

